# polishing car every week end



## kitcar98

Just wondering if It is bad to polish it every weekend or every other weekend as I normally wash it then polish then seal it. so will it damage the paint after a while? shall I just use polish saaayy once a month? I dunno

Cheers Kit


----------



## bobbin

Won't damage, if anything it will build a better protective coat over the panels.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Danny1

A really good polish wont need doing each week, just a wash and wipe over with a detailing spray would be fine. What polish and sealant are you using?


----------



## kitcar98

ok cool that's good to know. just some friends said to me that if you keep using it it will go through the clear coat and through to the paint and all that. Im using autoglym high resin polish. Its very good and what kinda of spray should I buy? do I was then dry then use the spray? Then polish the car every month or every 2 weeks?

Kit


----------



## D4n91

Depending on polish and method, yes it could be damaging in the long term as depending on abrasives each time you polish you'll be removing some of the laquer......if you polish properly and use a durable wax(couple of layers) it should look like its just been polished and waxed after a wash and dry for a while (few months, depends on wax used to durability).....I do mine before summer and before winter


----------



## kitcar98

D4n91 said:


> Depending on polish and method, yes it could be damaging in the long term as depending on abrasives each time you polish you'll be removing some of the laquer......if you polish properly and use a durable wax(couple of layers) it should look like its just been polished and waxed after a wash and dry for a while (few months, depends on wax used to durability).....I do mine before summer and before winter


I don't use wax. this is what I do : wash, dry, polish (light small circles on each body panels) then seal it. and I do this every weekend and sometimes only have the time to do it every other weekend. should I buy some wax then put it on after the polish then seal it?

Kit


----------



## DDcrash

OOOPs


----------



## D4n91

kitcar98 said:


> D4n91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on polish and method, yes it could be damaging in the long term as depending on abrasives each time you polish you'll be removing some of the laquer......if you polish properly and use a durable wax(couple of layers) it should look like its just been polished and waxed after a wash and dry for a while (few months, depends on wax used to durability).....I do mine before summer and before winter
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use wax. this is what I do : wash, dry, polish (light small circles on each body panels) then seal it. and I do this every weekend and sometimes only have the time to do it every other weekend. should I buy some wax then put it on after the polish then seal it?
> 
> Kit
Click to expand...

What do you use to seal it........a good cheap very durable wax to use is collinite 476, with regards the process it seems ok. To get the best results you'd best doing something like below;

Rinse loose dirt off car
Clean wheels
Clean car 
Rinse 
Dry 
Deconaminate (clay bar)
Wash again 
Dry
Polish 
Apply wax and buff off according to instructions (I normally apply 2 layers one now and then wait 24 hours to apply again...obviously give the car a quick wash and dry)

Some people use sealants, some waxes and some both.....it's down to preference I think and compatibility of sealant and waxes.


----------



## kitcar98

all of my products are autoglym including sealant and polish and all that. not too keen on clay bar. only wanted to know if polish damages the car paint work but now I know it doesn't really unless I use it stupidly. I will buy some wax to use after every wash then once a month I will polish it and so on and so on. Does any one have any tips on how to make a car shine seeing as my thread has been moved to show and shine?

Kit


----------



## Danny1

Don't bother with autoglym dusty as hell and doesn't last very well imo. Get yourself a DA polisher and some pads and compound/wax etc it will give you the finish you want and will last a lot longer. Read through the threads on here for info on it.

PS, if you havnt ever clayed the car honestly get a clay bar, it will amaze you how much crap you have on your paint.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Clay baring is quite an important step - it removes all the micro dirt that's bonded to the topcoat and leaves it perfectly smooth to finish. Without doing it all your doing is sealing dirt in.


----------



## Templar

kitcar98 said:


> all of my products are autoglym including sealant and polish and all that. not too keen on clay bar. only wanted to know if polish damages the car paint work but now I know it doesn't really unless I use it stupidly. I will buy some wax to use after every wash then once a month I will polish it and so on and so on. Does any one have any tips on how to make a car shine seeing as my thread has been moved to show and shine?
> 
> Kit


Polish by its very nature (abrasive) removes a very thin layer from the top coat.
My question is, why would you feel the need to 'polish' every weekend ?
Get the swirls ect removed professionally and revise how you clean and maintain your paintwork to limit introducing more swirling.

Have a look on some of the detailing websites around like detailing world for starters. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... t+cleaning


----------



## kitcar98

I don't really get swirl marks. I am going to buy a clay bar and see how it goes whats the best one to buy and also what can I use for lubrication? I kinda like autoglym so im going to stick with it but im defonitley buying a clay bar how often do you think I should use it?

Kit


----------



## kitcar98

ohhh by the way I polish by hand not with a machine type thing

Kit


----------



## bobbin

I use the Bilt hamber clay bar and all you need is water as a lube. I've never had a problem with it and its always worked for me.
If getting it go for the soft version not medium. Easier to work with and more pliable.


----------



## kitcar98

B088IN said:


> I use the Bilt hamber clay bar and all you need is water as a lube. I've never had a problem with it and its always worked for me.
> If getting it go for the soft version not medium. Easier to work with and more pliable.


I think im going to use autoglym rapid detailer as lubrication.

Kit


----------



## Templar

Clay bars are generally used to remove air borne particles and contaminants that's not removed by washing alone. .for example, fine iron filings that have bonded to the paintwork. 
When the car has been washed and dried, you may be able to feel a very small amount of roughness to the touch when you glide your hand gently over the surface. Usually horizontal surfaces like the roof, bonnet and boot.
As a lube I use a squirty bottle filled with a mix of 2 caps of car wash shampoo and previously boiled water from the kettle. Cooled before filling obviously. 
Start by moulding the clay in the palm of your hand in to a round biscuit shape (stand it in some warm water if req'd).
Spray solution liberally on to clean paintwork and glide your clay over small sections at a time in a back and forth motion but with little or no pressure. If you feel the clay starting to drag spray the area with more liquid. Remember, you can't use too much lube.

check this thread out: viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115871


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Halfords sell clay bar kits (AutoGlym, Meguiars, Mer, TurtleWax, et) which include the clay blocks, lube and a Microfibre cloth, and also Meguiar's clay bars on their own for when you need a replacement (though stupidly don't sell the Megs Quick Detailer to use with it (the Megs Ultimate Detailer they do sell isn't suitable to use with clay bars)), so you could start there.

Does anyone else like spending a few minutes running their fingers over their car after they've just clayed it to feel how truly smooth the paint feels? No? Just me then?!? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Templar

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Halfords sell clay bar kits (AutoGlym, Meguiars, Mer, TurtleWax, et) which include the clay blocks, lube and a Microfibre cloth, and also Meguiar's clay bars on their own for when you need a replacement (though stupidly don't sell the Megs Quick Detailer to use with it (the Megs Ultimate Detailer they do sell isn't suitable to use with clay bars)), so you could start there.
> 
> Does anyone else like spending a few minutes running their fingers over their car after they've just clayed it to feel how truly smooth the paint feels? No? Just me then?!? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


You're not on your own there


----------



## J•RED

Don't polish every weekend mate there really is no need, the polishing is to rectify paint defects like swirls and scratches. Autoglym sr polish isn't too bad though as it contains a lot of fillers and needs to be worked a long time to get cutting. I'd definitely recommend claying as what others have said, and get yourself a decent wax or sealant like autoglyms extra gloss protection to keep your hard work looking good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kitcar98

J•RED said:


> Don't polish every weekend mate there really is no need, the polishing is to rectify paint defects like swirls and scratches. Autoglym sr polish isn't too bad though as it contains a lot of fillers and needs to be worked a long time to get cutting. I'd definitely recommend claying as what others have said, and get yourself a decent wax or sealant like autoglyms extra gloss protection to keep your hard work looking good.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes I'm buying a soft clay bar and quick detailed for lubrication. Buying wax for every weekend or every 2 weeks and going to polish every month and I do use extra gloss protection every time I finish washing the car 
Thank you everyone for the tips and what to use and how to use it. It is really helpful

Cheers kit


----------



## kitcar98

found this does this seem a good deal and what I need?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym-Clay ... 257ff23cbe
EDIT: Also for my wax do I need the liquid one when I apply when the car is wet or the dry one which is in a tub that I use when its dry and clean

Cheers Kit


----------



## kitcar98

or is this an even better deal?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym-Clay ... 0373142%26

Cheers Kit


----------



## J•RED

Hi kit, I'm not too familiar with the prices as I buy most of my stuff from cleanyourcar.co.uk if you have a look around you'll soon know if its a good deal. I tend to use bilt hammer clay as you only need water as a lube and you wont use a lot of clay doing the car and i tend to only clay twice a year (spring/autumn). What I would suggest is getting a decent wax like bouncers 22 as it can last for months and gives good protection a great shine and is easy to apply and take off, and a little really does go a long way.

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kitcar98

I think im going to buy the one off ebay as it comes with a few free goodies. if its the clay is poor quality I will get auto clay.
With wax would I apply sealant afterwards? and how often should I apply wax? after every wash(every 1 or 2 weeks)?

Kit


----------



## Templar

kitcar98 said:


> I think im going to buy the one off ebay as it comes with a few free goodies. if its the clay is poor quality I will get auto clay.
> With wax would I apply sealant afterwards? and how often should I apply wax? after every wash(every 1 or 2 weeks)?
> 
> Kit


I wax around 2 - 3 times a year. Some do it more often. Its a personal thing, it can't do any harm layering the wax. I layer my sealant on a regular basis and build up some decent protection. 
One thing to remember, if you're claying on a regular basis you will need to protect the paint afterwards with some wax/sealant because you'll be stripping it off each time you prep and clay.
I tend to seal my wax at the next wash after waxing.


----------



## bobbin

Having used various clay bars, the Bilt Hamber really is worth getting, highly recommended.


----------



## darylbenfield

If I were you instead of washing, polish then sealant, i'd skip the polish and go straight to sealant, as that polish will take off the sealant or disturb it).

So starting from scratch.

Wash,

polish/glaze

sealant (Z2 for example)

wax on top (if you need it).

Top up

Wash then sealant (no polish or glaze), OR even just a QD with protection included.

Or if you've topped off with a wax previously, then that same wax instead of a sealant as waxes go odd with sealants on top.


----------



## kitcar98

Ok thanks everyone for all the comments it really helps. just one thing do I get the wax which is in like a tub instead of liquid one when you apply when the car is wet

Kit


----------



## TheMetalMan0

kitcar98 said:


> Ok thanks everyone for all the comments it really helps. just one thing do I get the wax which is in like a tub instead of liquid one when you apply when the car is wet
> 
> Kit


Wax in a tub will go onto the car when it's dry 

You don't need to polish and wax every time you wash the car as you'll be stripping off the previous wax you put on by polishing it again. My routine would be as follows:

1. Full Detail (2 - 3 times a year)
Wash
Clay
Dry
Polish
Wax

2. Maintenance Detail (every few weeks)
Wash
Dry
Wax if it needs it

Once you start losing the protection from the wax you go back to a full detail and prep the car again. By using the wax you should "lock in" the finish that you produced from your full detail, so just a wash should bring it up looking as though you've just polished it.


----------



## kitcar98

TheMetalMan0 said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks everyone for all the comments it really helps. just one thing do I get the wax which is in like a tub instead of liquid one when you apply when the car is wet
> 
> Kit
> 
> 
> 
> Wax in a tub will go onto the car when it's dry
> 
> You don't need to polish and wax every time you wash the car as you'll be stripping off the previous wax you put on by polishing it again. My routine would be as follows:
> 
> 1. Full Detail (2 - 3 times a year)
> Wash
> Clay
> Dry
> Polish
> Wax
> 
> 2. Maintenance Detail (every few weeks)
> Wash
> Dry
> Wax if it needs it
> 
> Once you start losing the protection from the wax you go back to a full detail and prep the car again. By using the wax you should "lock in" the finish that you produced from your full detail, so just a wash should bring it up looking as though you've just polished it.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks this is the instructions I will follow. I heard good things about autoglym hd wax but its expensive isnt it?

Cheers Kit


----------



## TheMetalMan0

kitcar98 said:


> Ok thanks this is the instructions I will follow. I heard good things about autoglym hd wax but its expensive isnt it?
> 
> Cheers Kit


Not used it myself but supposed to be good yes. Other good and commonly recommended (cheap) waxes are Collinite 476 and FK1000p.


----------



## kitcar98

TheMetalMan0 said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks this is the instructions I will follow. I heard good things about autoglym hd wax but its expensive isnt it?
> 
> Cheers Kit
> 
> 
> 
> Not used it myself but supposed to be good yes. Other good and commonly recommended (cheap) waxes are Collinite 476 and FK1000p.
Click to expand...

Alright cheers ill have a look round the collinite one looks good I think

Cheers Kit


----------



## bobbin

Don't like the HD wax from autoglym, find it harder to work with than some others and also creates a lot of dust when buffing, also expensive for what it is.


----------



## oldguy

I know paint technology has moved on somewhat...BUT I owned an XR2 for about 7 years almost from new...used autoglym every week almost, and I DID wear through the laquer and in some sharp edges even the paint!!!

As said polishes are abrasive...you will wear through....to what degree over the time you own the car is questionable
You DO have swirls you just can't see them very well on your colour....

Best advice as said is to buy a DA, claybar etc, and then wax etc....or get it done professionally, eitherway you won't need to polish it anywhere near as often....

and you'll be amazed with the results you can achieve...


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Good luck with it mate. Just try and keep it simple, then once you get your basic routine you can add other steps as needed and build your collection slowly. There's so much information out there trying to understand it all at once isn't the easiest!


----------



## Templar

You'll find products and a routine that will suit you


----------



## kitcar98

Yes im kinda know what my routine is going to be just need to buy a clay bar and some wax. after a while ill get it my way and should be all good thanks everyone 

Cheers Kit


----------



## SimonBash

Hi,

For your main from scratch detail I would suggest using CarPro IronX after washing.

This will remove any metallic deposits and should seriously reduce the time it takes you to clay the car. It's superb on wheels for removing brake dust etc.

You can see it working as it turns the metallic deposits purple and 'bleeds'.

Hope that helps.

Simon


----------



## kitcar98

SimonBash said:


> Hi,
> 
> For your main from scratch detail I would suggest using CarPro IronX after washing.
> 
> This will remove any metallic deposits and should seriously reduce the time it takes you to clay the car. It's superb on wheels for removing brake dust etc.
> 
> You can see it working as it turns the metallic deposits purple and 'bleeds'.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Simon


Yes funnily enough I was watching videos on that yesterday  looked good

Kit


----------



## CWM3

Kitcar98

Try this link

http://www.thegoodpubguide.co.uk/

I think you need to get out more often my friend


----------

